# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  New Love Triangle

## tammyy2j

Emmerdale is set for a new love triangle involving a father and daughter when Cain Dingle beds his daughter Debbie's girlfriend and Vicar's niece Jasmine. Jasmine is very distraught and confused when her and Debbie are outed to the whole village. Cain tells she can't make up her mind about her sexuality until she has been with a man and beds her.  Cain has alot of hatred towards Debbie for giving up baby Sarah and is seeking his revenge slowly. This isn't the first time Cain has beded with a teenager, he also beded Angie Reynolds's daughter Ollie.

----------


## bakedbean

Hmmm sounds intresting Cain is a great charecter a real bad boy but bedding Jasmin how far will he go to get his revenge.

----------


## shannisrules

thats going a bit far i think how much does he want to hurt debbie? although i didnt like it when she gave up her baby

----------


## Katy

Cain is so vile, imagine you dad with your best friend its just gross.

----------


## tammyy2j

Second love triangle rumoured to happening also between Katie, Andy and Roxy.

Apparently Andy and Roxy get it on all over the Butler's farm. Personally i think it is just desserts for Katie.

----------


## Skits

> Second love triangle rumoured to happening also between Katie, Andy and Roxy.
> 
> Apparently Andy and Roxy get it on all over the Butler's farm. Personally i think it is just desserts for Katie.


i totally agree with you. good enough for katie. 

i wouldn't put it past cain to sleep with jasmine. maybe this will be his last big storyline before he leaves.

----------


## tammyy2j

new rumoured triangles coming up are

Debbie/David/Jasmine

Val/Billy/Diane 

Carl/Chas/Matt - This one surprised me apparently Carl dumps Chas and Matt wanting revenge on Carl for killing Tom beds Chas when she is drunk. I hope this does not happen i would like to see a happy ending for Carl and Chas but can that really happen in soaps and maybe not now since he killed his dad for her.

Chas/Eli/Carl ????????

----------


## tammyy2j

Some more rumoured love triangles for Emmerdale are

Debbie/Eli/Jasmine

Val/Billy/Diane

Carl/Chas/Matthew - This one surprised me but the rumours are that Carl dumps Chas and Matthew seeking revenge on Carl for murdering Tom gets her drunk and sleeps with her. If it happens i really can't see any happy ending for Carl and Chas.

Chas/Eli/Carl ????????

----------


## tammyy2j

new rumoured triangles coming up are

Debbie/David/Jasmine

Carl/Chas/Matt  

This one surprised me apparently Carl dumps Chas and Matt wanting revenge on Carl for killing Tom beds Chas when she is drunk. I hope this does not happen i would like to see a happy ending for Carl and Chas but can that really happen in soaps and maybe not now since he killed his dad for her.

----------


## tammyy2j

Sorry

Can someone please delete my duplicate threads thanks

----------

